# Mkv Jetta R32 upgrade on all corners, rear dust shields???



## Da~da~da (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all, as the title states I am doing the R32 brakes on all 4 corners. The only snag I have run into is what to do about the rear dust shields. Apparently the R32 rear shields will not fit the jetta? What has everyone done in order to get around this if anything? Thank you in advance for your help.
P.S. I know some of you will want to rail on me for wanting to do this, let me be very clear, I am doing this because I want to, not because I need to and I understand all of the discussions that have been had on the advant/disadvantages of bigger brakes.


----------



## Da~da~da (Aug 28, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Da~da~da)*

I've heard of folks doin the swap to GTI brakes just cutting the tops of the rear dust shields where they stick out so that larger rotors will clear...Crude, but effective







...How big are R32 rears?..maybe the GTI dust shields would clear 'em... (GTI rear rotors are 286mm)??? I'm in the process of doin a GTI upgrade on my Rabbit..it ook forever to get the 18mm triple square bit to R&R the rear axle bolt from Snapon Tools (Axle bolt is one time use stretch..as are the 4 caliper carrier 14mm triple square bolts, so you need to get replacements for those B4 doing the project... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) If GTI shields would work..part#'s are 1K0 615 611P & 1K0 615 612. The're about $30+ each from 1stVWparts or Bud @ Checkered Flag.


----------



## Da~da~da (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

The R32 rears are 310mm 
This info says that you can use the original shields but I am confused as to how that is even possible given that the originals are either 260mm or 286mm..
From their site http://autotech.com/prod_brakes_rrbrakeconv.htm
utilizes the original splash shields and requires no other modifications.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Da~da~da)*

if they don't physically hit the rotor or any brake part, i wouldn't worry about them not covering 100% of the rotor. i've run without dust shields in the back..uhh, ever since i did a rear disc swap. no problems.
bah, probably even better in the rain cause it allows the fronts to bite first as the rears might have a delay from being wet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Da~da~da)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Da~da~da* »_The R32 rears are 310mm 
This info says that you can use the original shields but I am confused as to how that is even possible given that the originals are either 260mm or 286mm..
From their site http://autotech.com/prod_brakes_rrbrakeconv.htm
utilizes the original splash shields and requires no other modifications.



Don't see how you can put 310mm rotors on with either stock rear dust shield unless you take a sawzall to it and cut the outer lip off...If you look at stock MKV rear brakes you'll see a raised portion of the dust shield that projects outward..near the top edge..that's what's gonna be a problem..so if you cut that off or maybe take dust shields off and hammer it flat then you'll have no problems with shields scraping larger rotors...too bad the GTI larger shields won't work..although they would give you bigger shields after a cut down of the ridge......How much are the big R32 shields? I'd drop $30 on one and see if I could adapt it (maybe all it takes is drilling some new mounting holes) to the MKV rear suspension hub carriers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
....Hey I read the vendor blurb and noted that these rotors are 22mm thick instead of the 12mm...now if they sit further out from the hub face..maybe they'll be out so far that they are out from under the outer ridge on the dustshields...you won't know that till you try em on..can you email the tech service dept of the supplier and ask how the stock dust shields are supposed to be used with rotors so big they'll cover the "bulge" in the dustshields..you'll get one of two answers..the one I just gave..they sit out further so no interferance issues..or "we give instructions as to trimming the dust shield in our kit"...ask and you will know!


_Modified by spitpilot at 1:41 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## Da~da~da (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

I called them and they said that they did not have either of their test vehicles any more and he could not remember what they did. His suggestion like yours and white-rice was to either hammer down the lip or to cut if off all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you guys for chiming in







I do appreciate the feedback.
Cheers


_Modified by Da~da~da at 2:55 PM 9-22-2008_


----------

